# Helping with the Christmas lights



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

We tried to have Nellie and Barkley help with the Christmas lights last night.

Barkley's job was to count the bulbs.
He was having a problem getting past one.









He seemed to be getting confused.









He finally gave up.









Old Nellie showed up to help, but her idea for helping was just to just nap and stay out of the way.


----------



## sadiegold (Nov 3, 2010)

Thank you for sharing. My day is now off to a smile of a start.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Yep, put a smile on my face this morning. Thanks for sharing your beautiful pups!


----------



## KevinB (Oct 27, 2010)

I LOVE your pics! What kind of camera do you use?


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Beautiful pictures and love the captions. A good way to start the day.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

How cute is that! You could use them for a Christmas card. Thanks for starting my day with a smile.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I think that would be an awesome Christmas card. Great pics.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Adorable! Thank you so much for sharing your beautiful helpers!


----------



## maple1144 (Oct 18, 2009)

aww those are simply beautiful!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Love them all but the last one with Nelly is my favorite  The photos exhibit a wonderful artistic expression and a interesting use of light. Well done.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

What cute faces!!!!


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

Great pics!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Otter*

Otter

Those pics of Nellie and Barkley really warm the heart-wonderful pictures!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Simply adorable! I just had to share the picture of Nellie with some friends on another forum.

Melts my heart!!


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. It also made me smile real big! Gotta love their sweet faces!


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks everybody for the nice comments. I'm happy to help make you all smile. 




KevinB said:


> I LOVE your pics! What kind of camera do you use?


Kevin, thanks, I'm glad you like them. For these images, I used my Nikon D700. It's the body I grab most of the time. I generally post-process my images using Nikon CaptureNX2 and/or Adobe Lightroom, and/or Adobe Photoshop.

It could be just about any camera though. There are so many good cameras on the market these days.

It's not so much the brush you pick to paint with, it's how you use it. 

Thanks.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Awesome pictures of your beautiful goldens.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

What beautiful pictures, thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Sooooo sweet! Thank you for sharing


----------



## JDK (Jul 30, 2011)

Great photos!! I really like the one where Barkley gives us. What you did with the Christmas lights to provide light in the photos looks fantastic. I see you're using a Nikon, too. I have a few Nikon's myself and couldn't be happier with them


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

beautiful photos!


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

haha, i love the last one!! great pictures!!


----------



## GoldenKat (Dec 4, 2007)

Beautiful pics! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Love, love, love these pictures! Sweet sweet doggies!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

LOL, beautifully captured and captions... Brought a big smile to the face..!!!.
Hope the tree got finished with the lights and decorations...


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Beautiful photos. 



soxOZ said:


>


Great photo. Maybe the best lens Nikon ever made.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Great pictures and captions Joe! I can just picture Barkley....ONE, TWO...I mean ONE, no TWO...wait... Precious. Love his eyes in that last shot of him. And I could just squeeze Nellie's cheeks, what a sweetheart. (my kind of decorating)


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

awwww Very Cute!!!


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

Those are lovely photos- so beautiful. Your babies are precious. Thanks for sharing 

How old are they?


----------

